# "Chick Flicks"



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I was reading an especially ignorant piece by Gloria Steinem the other day entitled, "In Defense of the Chick Flick." (I'd be happy to elaborate on my adjectival choice...)

I skipped to the last paragraph and read that first before reading the article in its entirety because I agree with her conclusions much more often than I agree with her arguments. 

She said:

"_But if you really think about it, I'm hope-a-holic enough to think you might like to watch a chick flick after all._"​

To be absolutely honest, there are some 'chick flicks' I can watch and some I actually enjoy. I'm curious what the other men think:

Do you ever watch 'chick flicks' with your wife?

Are there any that you actually enjoyed?​


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

It depends on the flick. If it is just another formulaic plot using the same cliches heading to the same predictable ending, and there is nothing clever or new to redeem itself then I will get bored.

It depends on the writing.

For example, I have seen enough episodes of sex and the city, not a flick but a tv show, and it was good writing and clever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, I admit it; I am a hopeless romantic and I LOVE watching chick flicks with my wife. We usually cuddle up on the couch naked and make passionate love after it is over. The last one was “The Other Bolyn Girl.” There was a scene in that that made her really horny!!

My favorites? There are many. The Notebook, Sense and Sensibility, The Count of Monte Cristo, How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days, While You Were Sleeping, The Young Victoria, Julie and Julia, What Women Want, and Hitch. Those are a few off the top of my head.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

My wife doesn't like chick flicks. I think she's enjoyed two of them, though she felt embarrassed afterwards. I can't remember ever watching one together. I don't watch a lot of movies, anyways--maybe three a year.


----------



## SomeLady (Feb 21, 2012)

My husband likes good movies, period. I'm more into the action stuff than he is, actually.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Movies from this genre I've enjoyed: _The Lake House_, (Despite Keanu Reeves) _Breakfast at Tiffany's_, _Casablanca_, _Shall We Dance_, _Music and Lyrics_.

Others I couldn't even force myself to watch: _Much Ado About Nothing_ and _Yentl_.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

if my wife wanted me to watch one with her, i would. i have fallen asleep at a few of them in the past (beaches) but i also fell asleep the first time i watched unforgiven (clint)


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I like chick flicks if she carries a large caliber weapon and blows **** up.:BoomSmilie_anim:

Recently went to see a chick flick with my wife and another couple. I was under heavy protest and tried to get the other guy to go have beers while the wives went, but alas, no.

I believe I would rather gouge my eyes out with a stick than endure that movie again. :cussing:

When we went to Hawaii the in flight movie was Kathrine Heigel and some guy raising a baby because the parents got killed.

Thank God for free drinks in first class.:absolut::absolut::absolut: I now understand why some people would want to open the cabin door mid-flight. It's because of the movie.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

DW and I have pretty different tastes but enough patience to where we can usually find something enjoyable. 

I tolerate some chick flicks here and there.. we follow Glee and it is becoming a guilty pleasure of sorts. DW is more into fast cars and explosions than I am; also Bollywood theater and old musicals which I can take or leave. 

I lean towards indie comedies/dramas, dumb "guy" comedies, epic scifi/fantasy, Game of Thrones, or the occasional awful horror movie. Troll II anyone?? 

But really I think we watch more TV.. Lately Modern Family, New Girl, Parks & Rec and Up All Night are some of our 'common ground' staples.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I just asked this same question days ago....... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...you-enjoy-sappy-movies-your-wife-gag-run.html

I've come to the conclusion... the Hopeless Romantic males are the ones who enjoy the Chick flicks ---like "Romantic guy" says in his post.... my husband included, he has never given even a hint he didn't like them in 30 yrs of us being together. Pretty near every romance I ever set my eyes on was with him right beside me, holding my hand, twirling my hair while I laid on his lap or cuddling close togehter in bed. ...... In the past a hot romance fired my jets- every time, so he was a happy boy watching those with me. I seem to enjoy the R rated & unrated ones the best. 

It is one of the many things I dearly love about my husband, but I know this is not the norm for most men. 

My sappy whirlwindish 'tame" favorites are all of those old time courting English movies like a "Pride & Prejudice"...now if they could make something like that - and show more skin (like some porn), I'd be in High Heaven, I'm sure he wouldn't mind either.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just asked this same question days ago....... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...you-enjoy-sappy-movies-your-wife-gag-run.html
> 
> I've come to the conclusion... the Hopeless Romantic males are the ones who enjoy the Chick flicks ---like "Romantic guy" says in his post.... my husband included, he has never given even a hint he didn't like them in 30 yrs of us being together. Pretty near every romance I ever set my eyes on was with him right beside me, holding my hand, twirling my hair while I laid on his lap or cuddling close togehter in bed. ...... In the past a hot romance fired my jets- every time, so he was a happy boy watching those with me. I seem to enjoy the R rated & unrated ones the best.
> 
> ...


Hun..is that you?? :rofl: For a minute there I thought you were my wife!! She loves the period flicks like the one you mentioned. Pride and Prejudice is one I left off my list. 

And, like you, some of the most passionate, hottest sex we have had was after one of those flicks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

romantic_guy said:


> Hun..is that you?? :rofl: For a minute there I thought you were my wife!! She loves the period flicks like the one you mentioned. Pride and Prejudice is one I left off my list.
> 
> And, like you, some of the most passionate, hottest sex we have had was after one of those flicks.


 Isn't that the truth !  I do wonder who has watched more Chick Flicks, my husband or you, I would near bet he would beat any man on this forum ..... I used to rent from Netflix... I specifically searched for the HOT romances....always topping my list, if I hadn't seen it and it sounded steamy... in the queue it went! I would even go to Amazon & read reviews to find new ones to choose. 

If your wife has not seen this Period drama rent it >>>  North & South: Daniela Denby-ashe, Richard Armitage The women viewers went so crazy over this British actor (this was orignally just a mini series)- the women crashed the BBC website over him! so they put it on DVD....I felt the same as those crazy women. 

 Wuthering Heights : Merle Oberon, Laurence Olivier

The Notebook: Ryan Gosling

Masterpiece Theatre: Jane Eyre: Ruth Wilson, Toby Stephens 

 Music From Another Room: Jude Law 

Old forgotten classic :  East of Eden :Julie Harris, James Dean

(about a Nympho who finds love )
Llie with me

 Reckless: Aidan Quinn, Daryl Hannah

My ultimate favorite but only on VHS :  Return to Two Moon Junction [VHS]: 

 Two Moon Junction: Sherilyn Fenn, Richard Tyson

 A Walk in the Clouds: Keanu Reeves 

 Letters to Juliet

 Sweet Home Alabama: Reese Witherspoon, Josh Lucas, Patrick Dempsey

 The Magic of Ordinary Days - Hallmark

 Love's Enduring Promise: 

Old classic !!  A Place in the Sun: Montgomery Clift, Shelley Winters, Elizabeth Taylor

This was before "Psycho "- or Perkins could have been a ladies man ..  Desire Under the Elms: Sophia Loren, Anthony Perkins

I could go on & on & on but I will stop....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband loves Indie films...as do I...and lots of them are quirky love stories.



Then we go out to the garage and kill Zombies in Dead Island! :yay:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just asked this same question days ago....... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...you-enjoy-sappy-movies-your-wife-gag-run.html


Sorry I missed that!




SimplyAmorous said:


> My sappy whirlwindish 'tame" favorites are all of those old time courting English movies like a "Pride & Prejudice"...now if they could make something like that - and show more skin (like some porn), I'd be in High Heaven, I'm sure he wouldn't mind either.


I guess 'chick flicks' fall flat for me at the point where any other movie or book does. --When plausibility and accuracy are sacrificed for the sake of the story.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Un long dimanche de fiançailles" with Audrey Tautou


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

A lot of guys, my husband included tend to enjoy "Love, Actually" :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The_Swan said:


> A lot of guys, my husband included tend to enjoy "Love, Actually" :smthumbup:


Agreed, even have the movie poster for that one.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ocotillo said:


> I guess 'chick flicks' fall flat for me at the point where any other movie or book does. --When plausibility and accuracy are sacrificed for the sake of the story.


So you prefer TRUE stuff .... I am the same (after a dripping erotic romance of course).... gotta have some fantasy... 

"The VOW" is supposed to be true, haven't seen that one yet. 

Romance is the only non-fiction stuff I have ever read & enjoyed......I love TRUE stories, I don't care how sick, vile, twisted it may be...if it is based on a real life account ... I generally want to watch it, always been a sucker for non fiction anything , love documentaries too. 

I think of this movie based on fact, never got popular, even low budget , but It was gripping to me , because this was the closest account to the genuine events of the Salem Witch Trials. Three Sovereigns for Sarah (1985) (just as an example)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you like real over the top turgid romantic movies always go Russian. Anna Karenina or Quiet Flows the Don


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

The only TV I seem to be able to sit through anymore is Anthony Bourdain, Deadliest Catch, and Mythbusters, although I haven't watched Deadliest Catch since Cpt. Harris died. There are very few movies of any genre I can sit though. However; there are a few I have sat through with my wife. Most are not in English. 

The only chick flick I can remember enjoying with her was "A Walk to Remember." 

I would probably go see "The Vow" with her if she wanted to go.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs and I enjoyed "The Notebook" together


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

My husband teared up and reached for my hand during "Up". So sweet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

LuvMyH said:


> My husband teared up and reached for my hand during "Up". So sweet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even though that's supposed to be a kids' movie, there are two BRILLIANT pieces of pictoral story telling in that. The first is my favorite, actually, and that is the part that takes them from two fun loving kids to Mr. Fredrickson being a lonely old man. That was fantastic how they captured everything from the daily financial woes to the pain and grief of infertility, and the decision to stay together regardless, and then the loss of his wife after all of that ... Honestly, I teared up in that scene and had to give my lady a squeeze as well. I never thought of "Up" as a chick flick, but that scene in particular I found to be touching.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

shy_guy said:


> The only chick flick I can remember enjoying with her was "A Walk to Remember."


I watched this, I HATED how sad it was! I know it has a beautiful meaning & all but I still think the ending sucked royally. My oldest son loved this movie. He has not watched many, but that was one of them & I remember him mentioning it to me.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

No definitely not, I cringe at that sappy stuff to be honest. Though I did enjoy watching The Notebook with my ex. Also (500) Days of Summer was pretty good, don't know if you'd classify it as a chick flick, might be a dude flick actually.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I watched this, I HATED how sad it was! I know it has a beautiful meaning & all *but I still think the ending sucked royally.* My oldest son loved this movie. He has not watched many, but that was one of them & I remember him mentioning it to me.


I thought we were supposed to cry (or at least want to) at the end of chick flicks. That's been my impression of the genre ... but then again, I can't sit still long enough to get through many movies, so I could be completely wrong there.


----------



## jekyllnhyde (Jan 28, 2012)

My wife and I watched "Hall Pass" last night, and I don't know if that's a true "chick flick", but the point is with most all romantic comedies, my wife ends up thinking about ME and all the wrongs I've comitted in our marriage, and we spend the next two days fighting about it. Of course she never see HERSELF in any of those plotlines. Even "shoot em ups" always end up with some hot scenes, and let's face it, sex sells. As much as I hate professional sports, that might be the only sefe television left too watch. If all else fails there is always Ren and Stimpy.....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The more PC term is Chick Movie.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous, thanks for the suggestions! We have not seen some of those. Your are probably right about your hubby seeing more chick flicks but we only watch them in the winter and not every weekend at that. In the summer we hardly watch TV at all preferring to eat dinner out on the patio and sit talking well into the evening. It sometimes leads to some outdoor sex, so no movie needed.:smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

shy_guy said:


> I thought we were supposed to cry (or at least want to) at the end of chick flicks. That's been my impression of the genre ... but then again, I can't sit still long enough to get through many movies, so I could be completely wrong there.


I guess I love the happy SAP-riding off into the sunset of happiness , getting married, growing old together, that brings a smile to my  ....but that movie was about a young girl having her life cut short to cancer, kinda like "love story" in the 70's, very difficult to watch. 

That kinda romance leaves me a little angry, especially if it was true. So unfair. I am not even sure I could have done what the boy did -too difficult. I know that is life for some -but it is terribly depressing to me. I'd rather see any hardship under the sun & have it overcame than some young person full of life -dying while in love. Hate it.  But I know there is a message there and well, I take that in. Makes you thankful for what you have. 



romantic_guy said:


> SimplyAmorous, thanks for the suggestions! We have not seen some of those. Your are probably right about your hubby seeing more chick flicks but we only watch them in the winter and not every weekend at that. In the summer we hardly watch TV at all preferring to eat dinner out on the patio and sit talking well into the evening. It sometimes leads to some outdoor sex, so no movie needed.:smthumbup:


 That would be sweet, we have too many kids swarming around here, so our bedroom is the haven. My husband will be 62 when our youngest is 18, don't know if we'll ever be able to manage an outside evening like yours, we have to settle for the day when they are all in school.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That would be sweet, we have too many kids swarming around here, so our bedroom is the haven. My husband will be 62 when our youngest is 18, don't know if we'll ever be able to manage an outside evening like yours, we have to settle for the day when they are all in school.


I guess that was one advantage in having our kids so young. I was 40 when our youngest was 18. We have been alone for a while and it has been awesome!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I do watch some with my wife...hate them all.

They are romaticised, unrealistic garbage.

And the jokes. Lord help me! The jokes ARE NOT FUNNY!


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

not into chick flicks, but i do like movies about women who "stand by their man."

most recently i watched The King's Speech. i don't know how true to reality it is, but king george's wife was very supportive of him. she's the one who pushed him to be "more" than he was willing to be. very endearing 

that's what i call a "ride or die bytch."


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't really care for chick flicks but would not ever tell her no or let her think I didn't want to see it if its what she really wants. I just grit my teeth and act like I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

cledus_snow said:


> not into chick flicks, but i do like movies about women who "stand by their man."
> 
> most recently i watched The King's Speech. i don't know how true to reality it is, but king george's wife was very supportive of him. she's the one who pushed him to be "more" than he was willing to be. very endearing
> 
> that's what i call a "ride or die bytch."



Helena Bonham Carter has that barely suppressed insanity which is hot. Loves me the looney chicks


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

'The Proposal' is brilliant. 'Legends of the Fall' is one of my favourites and my husband enjoys it. It has love, war, family, betrayal. Breathtaking scenery. It's a classic and we used 'The Ludlows' from the soundtrack in our wedding.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

if you like her "looney" bit, then her character in fight club must've drove you over the edge with infatuation.

"looney" chicks are hot. they're just hard to get rid of.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> I don't really care for chick flicks but would not ever tell her no or let her think I didn't want to see it if its what she really wants. I just grit my teeth and act like I'm enjoying it.


Oh Stonewall, you are different than my husband ....on this. I know he is not lying to me, or hiding to save face, no gritting of teeth here. ONe thing I do love about him ....is .... he won't lie...IF ASKED. 

Now if I didn't ask him something, chances are ....he won't say anything....but when I CALL HIM OUT...I am going to get his honest feelings.....whether I like it or not. I know this cause he surely doesn't always say what I want to hear, and he knows if I find out he is hiding, strethching the truth, to appease me, I am going to be pissed off ! I can handle the truth, I don't want him just going "along". I know how common it is for men to not like this stuff.... it would be no big deal if he didn't. Many times I have fallen asleep on him while watching one & he stayed up to finish it -so again, that speaks. 


*I wonder if your wife has EVER ASKED YOU --and if so, what did you say *??

I love to watch romantic Porn (man on woman)... he doesn't care for it, he has no desire to see a man & his tool, does nothing for him....... so what does he do...he lies close to me and watches my facial expressions watching it.... kinda strange ....he likes to see how excited I get, that is the "turn on" for him. What he loves....is women solo porn (and obviously that does nothing for me!)... but I know he is telling me the truth... and this is GOOD, I want that. We can accept each others differences. 

If your wife found out you were gritting your teeth..hmmmm I wonder what she would think.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

i would say i like about 50% of the chick flicks she watches, maybe even more. but she wont stay awake through a single action movie :sleeping:


----------

